# 01 Maxima cranks but won't start sometimes.



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

My daughter says the car usually duplicates the no start condition after she has run it a while and then shut it off. If she is away 15 or 20 minutes and tries to start it it just won't fire sometimes.

It cranks well, has a new battery on it, and doesn't display any other symptoms. When it does run, which is 90+ % of the time, it runs just perfectly.

My problem is, I've never seen it do it, so I haven't been able to see if it's missing fuel or fire. She says it clears up just by turning the key off and back on ...most of the time. It's never left her stranded ...so far, knock on wood!

I'm wondering if it might be in the electrical side of the ignition switch. Ya gotta start somewhere...??? BTW, the car has a little over 130 k miles on it and has been well taken care off.

TIA,
Roger


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

Check and or replaced cam and crankshaft sensors have been known to go intermittent


----------

